# Georgia family tracks down burglars with hunting dogs, handcuffs 'em to a fence.



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 16, 2010)

To say this family was 'determined' to catch the bad guys would be a major understatement.  I would not want them after me!

http://www.walb.com/Global/story.asp?S=13153824



> Normally this area of Ben Hill County is  quiet and remote, but early Monday morning it was anything but. "We  chased him and trailed this whole block and checked for footprints and  chased him through pastures and through the woods until 9:30 or  10:00AM," said Adam Young.
> An entire community of family members and  friends even dogs helped track down and capture these two men as they  were stealing from houses in the neighborhood. "With one of the suspects  stealing a gun we didn't have time to wait they messed with our  grandmother so we were gonna find them whether they did or not,"said  Adam Young.



...



> *By the time the deputies actually got out  here the homeowner had captured one of the two suspects and had the  suspect handcuffed to a fence.*
> Deputies took the first suspect back the  Sheriff's office for questioning but the family continued looking for  the other suspect and this one took a little more work. "He probably  run two-and-a-half miles through the woods through the swamp and we  finally caught up with him on Old Coffee Road," said Young.
> Six hours later, they were able to track down the second suspect.
> *"The second one we handcuffed him in Coffee  County and leashed him to the back of the truck* and got him to come back  to Ben Hill cCunty where we picked him up," said Young.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 16, 2010)

Lol


----------



## seasoned (Sep 16, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> *To say this family was 'determined' to catch the bad guys would be a major understatement. I would not want them after me!*
> 
> http://www.walb.com/Global/story.asp?S=13153824
> 
> ...


I would say that the burglars are very very lucky to be alive, or at least intact. Meaning body parts.


----------



## Hudson69 (Sep 16, 2010)

This is slightly similar to the Michigan burglary/homicide thread but with much different results.


----------



## Big Don (Sep 16, 2010)

HAHAHAHA


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 16, 2010)

Hudson69 said:


> This is slightly similar to the Michigan burglary/homicide thread but with much different results.


Well... they *ARE* Georgians after all. 
I live right along the edge of Tenn, Ala, Ga. (Chattanooga) and given jes a five minnit drive anywhar willa git you to meet folks lak dat and well, I reckon yuh jes doan't mess wif 'em. _Nice_ folk to be shore but... well, doan be a messin wif 'em is all am sayin.


...an yes, sum o' dem dew tawk lak dis. They're a hoot.


----------



## Big Don (Sep 16, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> Well... they *ARE* Georgians after all.
> I live right along the edge of Tenn, Ala, Ga. (Chattanooga) and given jes a five minnit drive anywhar willa git you to meet folks lak dat and well, I reckon yuh jes doan't mess wif 'em. _Nice_ folk to be shore but... well, doan be a messin wif 'em is all am sayin.
> 
> 
> ...an yes, sum o' dem dew tawk lak dis. They're a hoot.


Bless their hearts


----------

